# Duda con transformador Silco serie Dorada en amplificador valvular.



## lipons (Jun 2, 2016)

Hola gente me presento me llamo Lisandro , tengo 43 años y soy tecnico electronico y aunque no me dedico a la actividad, siempre estoy despuntando el vicio con algun  proyecto, en este caso y por mi edad seguramente me pico el bicho que de joven tube y en aquel momento iba en contramano con los avances de la tecnologia : me quiero armar un modesto ampli valvular, en ese camino estoy y el tema que me trae aca es que consegui por internet un Audinac compuesto de 4 EL84, 2 ECC83 y 2 12AX7 mas una rectificadora 5U4, los trafo de salida son Silco serie dorada, y no poseen los datos de las impedancias pero medido con un multimetro me dan los dos la mismas medias 420 ohms ¿? esto es posible ? existe algun ampli que use trafos con esa impedancia de entrada? 
Obs: los medi ya desconectados, obviamente.

Las medidas obtenidas fueron:  
marron - azul 420 Ohms,
marron - rojo 227 Ohms
rojo - azul    194  Ohms

Lo curioso es que las medidas de los dos trafos son identicos, realmente estoy desorientado y no se bien para que lado ir con estos trafos, por ahora gracias y saludos para todos. ...


----------



## printido (Jun 2, 2016)

¿Que has medido? ¿La resistencia ohmica o la inductancia? ¿O la impedancia, la suma vectorial de ambas?


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 2, 2016)

lipons dijo:


> me quiero armar un modesto ampli valvular, en ese camino estoy y el tema que me trae aca es que consegui por internet un Audinac compuesto de 4 EL84, 2 ECC83 y 2 12AX7 mas una rectificadora 5U4, los trafo de salida son Silco serie dorada, y no poseen los datos de las impedancias pero medido con un multimetro me dan los dos la mismas medias 420 ohms ¿? esto es posible ? existe algun ampli que use trafos con esa impedancia de entrada?


 
¿Estás seguro que el amplificador es un Audinac?, de ser así, debe estar reparado, porque los amplificadores valvulares Audinac llevan transformadores Audinac, o no tienen marca visible, si tiene transformadores Silco, puede ser un amplificador armado, o un Audinac reparado, es muy importante que publiques imágenes del mismo, que modelo es, etc., si no hay que adivinar.-
Lo que tu has hecho es tomar los valores resistivos de las bobinas, que nada tiene que ver con los valores de impedancia de los transformadores de salida.-
Por lo que dices, parece ser un estéreo con etapas de potencia en disposición push-pull (2 x EL84/6BQ5) por cada canal, probablemente conexión ultralineal, y una impedancia de carga reflejada en el primario de placa a placa de 8000 Ω.-
Raro la rectificadora 5U4, puede que sea un Audinac mucho más antiguo y que no conozco, me inclino a uno armado, de todos modos esto no hace a la cosa, solo a los efectos de saber que amplificador es.-
*"Lo mejor es que publiques imágenes"
*


lipons dijo:


> Lo curioso es que las medidas de los dos trafos son identicos, realmente estoy desorientado y no se bien para que lado ir con estos trafos, por ahora gracias y saludos para todos. ...



¿Que tiene de curioso?  por lo que dices, son los 2 transformadores de salida de audio del amplificador, si los transformadores son de la misma marca, modelo, y características, los valores deben ser idénticos  .-

Las válvulas ECC83 y 12AX7, son las mismas, denominación europea y americana 

Lo más parecido a lo que tu te refieres es: Audinac 4210 A

*Ver miniatura de adjuntos*


Saludos Cordiales 
Rorschach 





			
				Rorschach dijo:
			
		

> Raro la rectificadora 5U4, puede que sea un Audinac mucho más antiguo y que no conozco, me inclino a uno armado, de todos modos esto no hace a la cosa, solo a los efectos de saber que amplificador es.-



*Evidentemente, había uno mucho más antiguo con rectificadora 5U4, es el amplificador Audinac
mod. 4215.-*

Lo explicado en el mensaje anterior vale todo.-


*Audinac 4215*



*Circuito Audinac 4215*
Ver el archivo adjunto 144476

Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------

